# [CLOSED] Got a meteor shower tonight!



## flurrybuster (May 5, 2020)

I've also left out DIY cards, in the park with the two ponds. Just follow the path to the left and you'll find them pretty quickly!

Please only stay and wish up to 20. You won't get many more fragments past that, anyway.

Post here with your character and island names and I'll DM you a code!


----------



## Vadim (May 5, 2020)

I'd like to visit! IGN is Vadim and island is called alinos!


----------



## UwUcristinaOWO (May 5, 2020)

Hello, my name is Cristina! My island name is UWU ! I’d love to come, I’ll tip!


----------



## grah (May 5, 2020)

Ign is Ally and island is Floaroma. I'd love to come in about 15 mins time?


----------



## Master Mage (May 5, 2020)

Love to come for a while! Peyton from Dreamville


----------



## drchoo (May 5, 2020)

Thanks for offering this!

Choo from Choo Isle.


----------



## flurrybuster (May 5, 2020)

allybishop said:


> Ign is Ally and island is Floaroma. I'd love to come in about 15 mins time?


If you could DM me when you're ready, that would help a lot!


----------



## drahcir` (May 5, 2020)

I'd like to come visit. I'm drahcir from The Rock


----------



## Summ3rain (May 5, 2020)

Mochi from QT Isle please


----------



## telluric (May 5, 2020)

I'd love to come visit! Aislinn from sunstead


----------



## Gazer297 (May 5, 2020)

Pamela from Seal Cove


----------



## spencerspencer (May 5, 2020)

I would love to visit! I am Spencer from Snowbelle (=


----------



## Lil Vick (May 5, 2020)

Lil Vick from Vile isle


----------



## MightyPen (May 5, 2020)

I'd love to drop by! My ign is Chantilly of Raviolisle.


----------



## biksoka (May 5, 2020)

Would love to stop by if you have space


----------



## Kyu (May 5, 2020)

I would love to come over if that's okay! - Kimmy from Chantilly


----------



## Islandernewcomer64 (May 5, 2020)

I'd like to come over! - Nick from Koholint


----------



## windloft (May 5, 2020)

i'd love to come over too! i'm feli from appletop!


----------



## Khris (May 5, 2020)

I'd love to come visit! Chris from Aimee


----------



## carackobama (May 5, 2020)

interested in coming!! I’m Cara from Stardust ^^


----------



## Tinkalila (May 5, 2020)

I would love to come! I am Tinkalila from Tama


----------



## SarahSays (May 5, 2020)

I’m interested! Sarah from Kapalua! Thank you!!


----------



## Mookie (May 5, 2020)

Mookie from Egypt. Please and thank you.


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 5, 2020)

I’d love to visit please 
Bekka from toot-toot


----------



## LynseyH666 (May 5, 2020)

I would love love love to visit and will def bring tips  Thanks so much for hosting!

LynseyH666 from IslaDeLuna


----------



## Hyllin (May 5, 2020)

Edit: friend has one 
thanks you for opening though


----------



## Emmymarie (May 5, 2020)

Would love to come! 
Emmy from *Crete* can also tip !


----------



## animal_hunter (May 5, 2020)

patchy from tamago may i come?


----------



## Twinsouls1145 (May 5, 2020)

im record from moonrise!


----------



## Xdee (May 5, 2020)

Hii are you still open? 
Xdee from charms


----------



## flurrybuster (May 5, 2020)

Xdee said:


> Hii are you still open?
> Xdee from charms


Still open, but the queue is _very_ long now.

I'd recommend only planning on coming if you have another two hours or so.


----------



## kookey (May 5, 2020)

Interested if you’re still hosting! IGN is Fia and island is Suncoast


----------



## Xdee (May 5, 2020)

flurrybuster said:


> Still open, but the queue is _very_ long now.
> 
> I'd recommend only planning on coming if you have another two hours or so.


I should still be available haha lmk if anything


----------



## AlexandraVegeta (May 5, 2020)

I'd love to come if this is still open IGN in Alexandra and island is Vegeta


----------

